# Geberbefestigung am Gummibadeboot



## punkarpfen (24. Oktober 2006)

Moin, ich habe günstig einen Fischfinder mit Geberstange gekauft. An meinem Schlauchboot befindet sich nur leider kein Heckspiegel, um die Geberstange zu befestigen.
Ich habe mir mehrere Varianten überlegt, wie ich den Geber einsetzen könnte: 
1. Eine Plastikkiste, die ich am Heck festzurre, woran ich dann die Geberstange befestigen könnte.
2. Ein Brett aus Styropor/Holz, woran ich den Geber befestige und hinter dem Boot herziehe
3. Ich klebe den Geber am Boot fest.
Wozu ratet ihr mir? #c


P.S. Ich nutze das Boot auf einem kleineren Baggersee zum Karpfenangeln.


----------



## Zanderfänger (24. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Geberbefestigung am Gummibadeboot*

Gibt´s da irgendwo am Heck eine Möglichkeit ein breiteres Gummiband rüberzuziehen, dann hätte ich nämlich ne gute Idee parat. #h


----------



## punkarpfen (24. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Geberbefestigung am Gummibadeboot*

Es gibt am Heck zwei Ösen, die einen Durchmesser von 1 cm haben.


----------



## Zanderfänger (24. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Geberbefestigung am Gummibadeboot*

Hast Du mal ein Bild von dem gesamten Boot??? |kopfkrat

Man kann z.B. was aus´m Deckel / Boden vom Ketchupeimer basteln und mit einem Expandergummi hinten bei den Luftkammern festmachen.


----------



## oknel (24. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Geberbefestigung am Gummibadeboot*

vielleicht reicht für den nicht ganz so "anspruchsvollen " auch eine einfache montage an einem schwimmer. hat bei uns auch gut funktioniert, trotz wellen.
(die sich auch auf eine festmontage auswirken)


mfg


----------



## punkarpfen (24. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Geberbefestigung am Gummibadeboot*

Hab leider auf die schnelle nur dieses foto aus dem Net. Wie funktioniert denn das mit den gummis und dem Deckel?


----------



## Toni_1962 (24. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Geberbefestigung am Gummibadeboot*

In deinem Falle würde ich einen *Saugnapfhalter *verwenden.
Da du ja nur ruderst, wird er fest halten.

siehe: 
http://www.fischparade.de/product_i....html/XTCsid/52a7b5dd7fd64fcb73a56f7b55ceae0e

#h


----------



## Zanderfänger (24. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Geberbefestigung am Gummibadeboot*

@punkarpfen

Bei dem Boot geht das mit dem Deckel leider nicht. 

@Toni

Meinst Du der Saugnapf hält auf dem Gummi!? #c


----------



## Zanderfänger (24. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Geberbefestigung am Gummibadeboot*



punkarpfen schrieb:


> 2. Ein Brett aus Styropor/Holz, woran ich den Geber befestige und hinter dem Boot herziehe


Seitlich mit "loser" Leine zwischen den beiden Gummiösen befestigt, wäre es sicher einen Versuch wert. #h


----------



## punkarpfen (24. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Geberbefestigung am Gummibadeboot*

Ich befürchte der saugnapf hält nicht ohne Kleber.


----------



## fkpfkp (24. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Geberbefestigung am Gummibadeboot*

Moin,

1 Liter PET Flasche, den Geber (ohne Stange) mit Kabelbindern befestigen und fertig ist. Das Ungetüm richtet sich hervoragend mit der Spitze in Fahrtrichtung aus und liegt immer optimal auf der Wasseroberfläche. Der Einfluß von Wellen ist erstaunlich gering, zumal kräftigere Wellen ja auch bei der am Heck befestigten Geberstange Ungenauigkeiten zur Folge haben können.


----------



## dat_geit (25. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Geberbefestigung am Gummibadeboot*

So, nu mal Butter bei de Fische.......
 Schraub deinen Geber auf ein kleines Brettchen
 (Händflächenlänge). 
 Dann zwei Schlitze auf jeder Seite hinein, damit du auf jeder Seite ein Spanngummi oder noch besser einen Spannriemen befestigen kannst.
 Fertig ist die Lutzi.......
 ach ja übrigens dass ganze ist Praxiserbrobt und funktioniert sogar am Belly oder mit Motorisierung bis 4PS(mehr habe ich nicht).


 Greetz aus dem hohen Norden


----------



## Toni_1962 (25. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Geberbefestigung am Gummibadeboot*



			
				Zanderfänger;1331928@Toni
 
Meinst Du der Saugnapf hält auf dem Gummi!? #c[/quote schrieb:
			
		

> Aus Erfahrung:   * JA*


----------



## punkarpfen (25. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Geberbefestigung am Gummibadeboot*

@ dat geit: Und wie wird das dann am Boot befestigt?


----------



## Heiko112 (25. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Geberbefestigung am Gummibadeboot*



punkarpfen schrieb:


> @ dat geit: Und wie wird das dann am Boot befestigt?




Na ich würde mal sagen du ziehst den Gurt um dein Gummi, auf der unterseite gehört das vorher eingefädelte Brettchen an dem der Geber geschraubt ist. 

Ist für mich mit abstand die beste Lösung für das Problem, und wenn das ding da unten nicht wie wild hin und her Kippelt dann ist es doch eine annehmbare lösung.


----------



## dat_geit (26. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Geberbefestigung am Gummibadeboot*

Zur Befestigung reicht es lediglich bei einem durch Paddel oder Muskelkraft betriebenen Gefährt die beiden Gurte an ein Seil oder an eine Schlaufe, die man z.B. an einer Seildurchführung oder so befestigt festzuziehen.

Bei meinem Metzler Schlauchboot funzt diese Befestigung Störungsfrei sogar bei Höchstgeschwindigkeit.

Mach mal gleich ein paar Fotos.


----------



## punkarpfen (26. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Geberbefestigung am Gummibadeboot*

Danke für den Tipp. Werd ich mal testen.


----------



## dat_geit (26. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Geberbefestigung am Gummibadeboot*

Gern geschehen:m


----------



## omer (27. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Geberbefestigung am Gummibadeboot*

Hat zwar nichts mit dem Thema zu tun, aber sag mal was hast du denn da alles im Boot??
Iss ja Kaum noch Platz zum sitzen.


----------



## dat_geit (28. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Geberbefestigung am Gummibadeboot*

@Omer

Gesessen wird natürlich hinten, wo man Gas und Ruderpinne bedienen kann.
Der Rest ist Schleppaurüstung und Vertikalfischenzubehör.

Dann kommen da Tank, Batterie für Echo, Anker, Seile, Getränke, Essen diverses Zubehör dazu.

Ich bleibe ja meist nen ganzen Tag auf dem Boot und da brauch man schon das ein oder andere.

Greetz 

Andy


----------

